# Amazing Ethiopia!!!!! WOW - is this AFRICA???



## japopian (Mar 6, 2009)

*Amazing Ethiopia!!!!! WOW - if you think you know AFRICA, take a look at these pictures!!*

From Wiki

*Ethiopia is one of the oldest countries in the world and Africa's second-most populous nation. (Roughly 87 million)[5] Ethiopia has yielded some of humanity's oldest traces,[6] making the area a primary factor in the origin and developmental history of humanity,[7] with recent studies claiming the vicinity of present-day Addis Ababa as the point from which human beings migrated around the world.[8][9][10] Ethiopian dynastic history traditionally began with the reign of Emperor Menelik I in 1000 BC.[11][12] The roots of the Ethiopian state are similarly deep, dating with unbroken continuity to at least the Aksumite Empire (which officially used the name "Ethiopia" in the 4th century) and its predecessor state, D`mt (with early 1st millennium BC roots).*


lots of landscape and historical photos - please feel free to visit the african forums and check out the CONSTRUCTION BOOM going on in Addis Ababa, Ethiopias capital City!
















Gates of Addis Ababa University - founded by the Emperor of Ethiopia and I think is now housed in the old Imperial Palace. (not sure)

note Amharic inscription (Ethiopic script)


Old traditional style church. Ethiopia is one of the oldest Christian states in the world, and her Emperors/Empresses converted to Christianity long before those in Northern Europe.





Lake Tana - site of an ancient monestary


part of monestary

Religious murals (hundreds of years old)


*and as always ending with a hot ethiopian girl photos*

"WELCOME TO ETHIOPIA"


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Lovely Ethiopia, great thread.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Exellent.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

wonderful country :eek2: , in Ethiopia is Christian Orthodox State Religion... the only in Africa :cheers:





















very old Ethiopian-Orthodox church



>


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

japopian said:


>


I have been a fan of that church since I was 9. At one period, I thought that nothing embodies the spirit of the Orthodoxy better than Novgorod and Pskov schools of architecture, but after I rediscovered Ethiopian architecture (which was recently), I have to say that it does embody that spirit on a much higher level. From the Orthodox perspective, I would say that this is a perfect church.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

japopian said:


> "WELCOME TO ETHIOPIA"


This beautiful young lady is Fershgenet Melaku, better known as Angel Lola Luv. She was raised in the same neighborhood as my mother (in Washington, DC, USA) and shares my birthday. I actually met her at the mall a little while ago.  :cheers:

Ethiopia is a beautiful country with beautiful people.


----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

i have just one word for this AMAZING! so beautiful with the landscape great work


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Surely one of the most beautiful in the world, and the interesting history of the ancient country, ahh, and it has beautiful women!
Too bad the social situation that the country is


----------



## japopian (Mar 6, 2009)

Southern Ethiopia


----------



## japopian (Mar 6, 2009)

random selection of photos








Ancient Ethiopian Crown on the right


Northern Ethiopia

Yeha Temple ruins on the left

Axumite Obelisks (from pre-Christian Ethiopia - Axumite Civilization - this civilization was listed amongst the great four of China, Persia, Rome and Greece, and its power once extended from Egypt to the Arabian peninsular)




More of the rock-hewn churches of lalibela (plus detail)


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow, i did not know ethiopia was one of the oldest christian nations... beautiful country :happy:


----------



## japopian (Mar 6, 2009)

yes many people think that christianity was something brought to africa by missionries in the 19th century, but it has existed there for longer than in Northern Europe


----------



## japopian (Mar 6, 2009)

Forest somewhere in Ethiopia


----------



## japopian (Mar 6, 2009)

Ethiopian "lunch boxes" (sed to carry food to work etc in the countryside)

woman in traditional clothing in the countryside

Amazing road in the mountains

more mountain pictures





Tribes in the South of the country

with papyrus reed boats (?)


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Those photos are really amazing!!! Ethiopia is great!!!! :cheers:... I love those amazing landscapes and such a rich culture!!


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

great job japopian!!:cheers:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow, nice


beautiful mountains


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting pictures!


----------



## Doggo (Nov 13, 2007)

AMAZING!!! Good thread kay:


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Indeed amazing Ethiopia! Wonderfull pictures. What a spectaculair landscape and beautifull people. Thanx for sharing


----------



## Ludwig Fruchtzwerg (Nov 21, 2014)

brilliant, this Country is so beautiful. kay:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Village Life Gondar



















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2667/4096585611_7423eae6dd_b.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ethio Trek


















martin simien


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ludwig Fruchtzwerg said:


> brilliant, this Country is so beautiful. kay:


kay:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Abyssinian Wolf #Rare









http://i34.tinypic.com/e9ysuv.jpg












http://i34.tinypic.com/n36pky.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Alpine Ibex









http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/3579/ibexy.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fantale Volcano






















http://farm1.static.flickr.com/42/75850301_c0e69385e3_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Depend On Yourself*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4955730941_30d87b89bc_b.jpg












http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/917/ethiopiatigray.jpg



*Awash river

*








http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5378/awashriver.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rice Plantation*









http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9897/ethiopiaw.jpg

*Crater lake in the highlands*









http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4682/ethiopia2.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

On The Road Again...
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3617/ethiopia4.jpg









http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/5333/ethiopia6.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2655/ethiopia5.jpg











http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/6716/ethiopia16.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Simien Mountain Huts









http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7299/ethiopiasimienmountains.jpg​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


IMG_3991 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


IMG_4558 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


IMG_5108 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


IMG_5011 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


IMG_5124 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


Cataratas del Nilo Azul .IMG_4493 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


Castillo de Fasilides. - IMG_4690 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


Castillo de Fasilides. - IMG_4689 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


Castillo de Fasilides. -IMG_4734 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


Castillo de Fasilides. - IMG_4731 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amhara*


Castillo de Fasilides. - IMG_4713 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Simien Mountains, *









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nile Banks*









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7460/16265438928_06b64ff177_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Debarq, Amhara 
*









Day 3: Peaceful morning in Geech camp by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Lake Abaya and Lake Chamo, 
*


















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sanetti Plateau - Bale Mountains. *










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3550/3391002875_f7eb973e74_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Simien animals*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3590/3595271155_9c5db30042_o.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3453/3817474741_f8dcd2dffb_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*somewhere in Afar region*



















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/4179988550_feaa937814_o.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-qhmvY4nmEQ/R4ZiYkyxkbI/AAAAAAAANY8/uCA2VeYIPm0/s912/IMG_3577.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Blue nile falls, *









Blue nile falls 2 by SAAD_ELTINAY, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Simien Mountain landscape, *









Simien Mountain landscape by mluoma, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...591_615528018592040_3679384370450942691_o.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p6pb12819868/p5pb12819868.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p6pb12815137/p5pb12815137.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015...uh_church_must_make_th-a-27_1425837600523.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015...ata_Guh_church_is_loca-a-28_1425837609930.jpg


----------

